# WOC - BEST Parvi Hybrid!



## Slipperhead (Jan 23, 2008)

Well, folks....I've been humbled from the news of last evening. 

Four of our VA Orchid Society members traveled to Miami and put in an exhibit at the WOC. From collecting the plants to coming up with a theme to driving straight through...quite an effort. I was set to go but got a chance to get my foot in the door with a new client so I stayed behind.

I got the news that one of my paphs, Paph. Mem. Larry Heuer, won the BEST PARVI HYBRID trophy and a Silver Medal from the WOC!!! I'm pretty stoked! This was the second blooming of the plant and the bloom was larger with bolder colors than the first blooming. It is in a 4" plastic pot with a CHC/Aliflor/perlite/charcoal/oyster shell mix. 

Enjoy the pics!

Garland

Paph. Mem. Larry Heuer






WOC Crystal!





Virginia Orchid Society Exhibit (Larry is just to the right of center of the exhibit.)


----------



## Faan (Jan 23, 2008)

Congratulations Garland. Well done:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:
Send me some pollen or I would not mind a division!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ron-NY (Jan 23, 2008)

Garland...congrats!! Too bad you couldn't personally be there. Nice trophy too!


----------



## paphreek (Jan 23, 2008)

Congratulations, Garland!


----------



## labskaus (Jan 23, 2008)

Congrats too! Looks like your society has done pretty well, there are quite a few ribbons atached to your display.

Cheers, Carsten


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 23, 2008)

YAHOO! YAHOO! YAHOO!
That is ssooo AWESOME!!! I'm so happy for you! VOS has a really nice theme, they did a great job! GONGRATS TO ALL! 

"If I die, please don't let my wife sell my orchids for what I told her I paid for them!!!" 
I love your quote! This plant is worth whatever you REALLY paid for it!


----------



## Candace (Jan 23, 2008)

Great news! Will the AOS judge it? The trophy will be a great memento.


----------



## streetmorrisart (Jan 23, 2008)

That is extremely cool--congrats! Love that hybrid and yours is spectacular (clearly).


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 23, 2008)

Congratulations from Luxembourg, beautiful plant! Jean


----------



## paphioland (Jan 23, 2008)

pretty cool trophy. congrats!


----------



## Jason Fischer (Jan 23, 2008)

Hey Garland,

congrats!

Are you suuuuure that's Mem. Larry Heuer?


----------



## Chien (Jan 23, 2008)

Jason Fischer said:


> Hey Garland,
> 
> congrats!
> Are you suuuuure that's Mem. Larry Heuer?


I have the same thought


----------



## paphioland (Jan 23, 2008)

Actually me too. But many are actually special mem LH. Still cool trophy though.


----------



## Greenpaph (Jan 23, 2008)

Congratulations!

:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Bob Wellenstein (Jan 23, 2008)

Well, Garland will have to confirm where he got it, but the flower looks like our grex we sold a few years back, and I took a few of the first to flower to the Paph Forum along with some unflowered ones for sale, and Garland has always been a pretty astute buyer (I remember they sold within a few minutes). If it is our grex, it is indeed true Memoria Larry Heuer made on malipoense with very large, select parents.
An image of some of thhe plants we took that year to the Paph forum with three or four of the MLHs:






and a close up (these flowers ran 15-17 cm natural spread):


----------



## Jason Fischer (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm just giving G a hard time. However, what will determine the difference between the emersonii and hangianum crosses is fragrance.


----------



## paphioland (Jan 23, 2008)

Jason Fischer said:


> I'm just giving G a hard time. However, what will determine the difference between the emersonii and hangianum crosses is fragrance.




I think if it is a Hang cross the staminode shield is different and resembles hang. Also the pouch and proximal flower will be hairy and fragrant. Does anyone else have any info/thoughts they can share on this subject?


----------



## jblanford (Jan 23, 2008)

Congratulations, Garland. I'll be there over the weekend and I'll make sure I see it. Jim.


----------



## cwt (Jan 23, 2008)

Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## Paphs_in_Rocks (Jan 23, 2008)

*Fantastic!!! Congratulations*

Congratulations Garland for such a prestigious award. My plant to the back right of yours is turning green with envy (as am I). Mem. Larry Heuer has really proved to be an outstanding hybrid and yours is wonderfully grown as usual.


----------



## Heather (Jan 23, 2008)

Congratulations, Garland, that's just fabulous!!!


----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (Jan 23, 2008)

WOW! 
Congratulations!!!

I'll have to go and seek it out tomorrow. I think I saw it the first day, but there are WAY MORE FLOWERS at this show than any I have ever been to. 

Hats off you!

Maybe we should steal it and take it over to the AOS judged show that starts tomorrow night.

Well done indeed!

Craig


----------



## ORG (Jan 24, 2008)

Here only the picture of _hangianum _with _malipoense_, so you can decide. I don't think that it is a hangianum hybrid.







Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## NYEric (Jan 24, 2008)

I said "That's a cute little exhibit". Congratulations.


----------



## Rob Zuiderwijk (Jan 24, 2008)

Congratulations, Garland.
A fine specimen indeed.

Rob


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 24, 2008)

That's really great and quite an honor considering how many plants it had to compete against, congratulations!


----------



## Kyle (Jan 24, 2008)

Congrats,

Heres a picture I found over at the Orchid Source Forum.






Kyle


----------



## rdlsreno (Jan 25, 2008)

Congrats!!!!!

Ramon


----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (Jan 25, 2008)

I also took a picture of it, but have not figured out how to upload it with my new PC. Once I do, I will post it to this thread. 

Craig


----------



## CodPaph (Jan 25, 2008)

very very nice


----------



## papheteer (Jan 25, 2008)

Congrats on the award! It's a pretty flower, but I think it is Shun-fa Golden, made with hangianum.....


----------



## Corbin (Jan 26, 2008)

Very well done


----------



## Slipperhead (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, the plants are back home from the WOC! A good time for all that attended! My VA OS friends brought back TONS of plants. I was on the phone several times per day while they hovered over various slipper booths including In-Charm and others! I think I spent the same amount of money staying home as I did if I had traveled to the WOC.

I have enjoyed the conversation about the Paph. Mem. Larry Heuer and thanks to all of you for your congrats and support. Regarding some of the comments about the plant....it came from Norman's Orchids two years ago. I bought it with a span of 6" or so. There were two others in bloom but I bought this one thinking I might get a nicer flower. This is the second blooming. 

This plant IS fragrant but only the first week or 10 days after blooming. I have the same thoughts about the true identity of the plant as Jason and others. The plant had been sitting inside our dry home for over a month before being taken to the WOC. I was sure it was on the way out. Fortunately it lasted through the WOC. 

I am curious what others think of their WOC experience and the apparent non-existence of the Plant Police. Slipper species and their hybrids that have been discussed extensively on this forum as being illegal were being sold openly in the vendor area every day. (Hangianum and Helenae plants and flasks ARE illegal, right?) I have seen photos of the booths, the photos of the species being used to sell the plants and the plants themselves. Maybe this should be topic of a new thread.

Garland


----------



## MoreWater (Jan 29, 2008)

Congrats :clap:

I almost missed this thread!

Garland would also like to know - which of you will be loading up the car and heading to Richmond for the VA OS's show and sale? Feb 21-24, Richmond VA. I loved it last year and hope to make it down this year too.


----------



## rdlsreno (Jan 30, 2008)

I saw your plant it was great!!! Congrats!!!

Ramon


----------



## NYEric (Jan 30, 2008)

Gee, the week after the Paph forum in D.C., I don't know..


----------



## Paphs_in_Rocks (Jan 31, 2008)

NYEric,
Just take the whole week to visit the entire Maryland-Virginia orchid scene. You can always find another job.


----------



## Sangii (Jan 31, 2008)

wow congratulations ! :clap:

and great display !


----------



## Slipperhead (Jan 31, 2008)

I'll announce the upcoming events on another thread. We do have a lot going in the area over the next month.....

2/16 Wash DC Paph Forum 2/16
2/17 Richmond, VA VA OS Meeting with Paph Forum speaker Dennis D'Alessandro (different topic)
2/22-24 Richmond VA OS AOS Show "Mardi Gras"
3/1 Wash DC NCOS Auction

Garland


----------



## NYEric (Jan 31, 2008)

Doesn't Mardis Gras end Feb 6th!?


----------



## rob (Jan 31, 2008)

I also bought a bunch of Larry Heuers from Bob at the Paph forum and mine have bloomed out very nice. When I was SouthEast Asia last year I was fortunate to see both LH and Shun Fa Golden side by side and the difference I noticed was lack of purple tesselation on the bottom side of the leaves on the SFGs. My LHs from Antec have the purple markings. It could have been a trait just from that grex but food for thought.
Rob


----------



## goldenrose (Jan 31, 2008)

rob - did you take any pictures??? :drool:


----------

